# My dentist is a 55 year old hornball!



## Andi (Aug 19, 2006)

del


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 19, 2006)

OH MY FREAKING GOSH! WHAT A SLEEZEBALL!

That is totally unprofessional and very disturbing. Do y'all have sexual harassment laws in Austria to protect the office workers? Any kind of laws protecting against this kind of stuff?

I don't care if Brad Pitt was my dentist, I'd never let him talk to me or touch me like that. You better grab his nads and twist the next time he does something like that! Somebody needs to give that nasty son a ***** a wakeup call!


----------



## ivette (Aug 19, 2006)

maybe u should consider going to another dentist


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

OMFG! Andi, if you have laws on sexual harrassment in Austria, Astrid needs to act on them quickly! Who cares if he's well-known and one of the best in Austria! He needs to be dealt with! OMFG! I cannot believe that! That's blatant sexual harrassment, and this freak doesn't even care! He's downright sick and twisted! I think he bypasses pervert by a long shot straight into a whole new category! Ew! I really think you, Astrid or someone needs to find out what can be done. I totally cannot believe she's been there for five years dealing with him! Sheesh! I wish you and her the best of luck dealing with this a$$hole! You oughta have Shawn teach him a lesson the first chance he can! LOL! No, not really! Leave that part to the professionals who can really hit him where it counts!


----------



## Andi (Aug 19, 2006)

del


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* maybe u should consider going to another dentist I agree!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* LOL Shawn was there one time and that time the dentist didnÂ´t make a single dirt comment of course
Yeah we do have sexual harrassment laws, but if you make a report on this itÂ´s like everybody thinks you provoked it. These laws are kinda new here, I bet a lot of women deal with this kinda shit or just quit the job here.

The thing is, the dentistÂ´s wife is a dentist as well and works in the same practice. Astrid thought about telling his wife (but theyÂ´re married and have 2 kids, and she later found out he has already been cheating for years with various random women) or taking legal actions. but she really likes doing this job and she makes a lot more money than sheÂ´d make in any other dentistÂ´s practice. in our area jobs like that are not that easy to find.

I guess sheÂ´s staying there cause she made it clear to the doc that sheÂ´ll tell everyone if he touches her again or makes any more comments towards her.

And yeah IÂ´d go to another dentist, but he is really the best. I really trust his professional advice on my teeth! and since he did my implant all the follow up visits are included in the price, and he gave me a great price reduction on top of that (part one IÂ´m astridÂ´s friend and part two my case was interesting to him, so he is considering to publish it in dental journals etc)

plus, my parents paid for everything so if I said "hey I want another dentist" theyÂ´d tell me to tell him to shut up or just not listen to his bullshit.

yup, he is a real pervert. Him and his tennis buddies (all in their 50s and most of them married of course) show up at the same bars astrid and I go to, they try to buy pretty girls our age drinks, just to get them in bed. Apparently he also goes to brothels, and when he goes to his home country in Eastern Europe to teach at the university or do implants there he always gets hookers for free or something. Geez IÂ´ve heard so much about this guy, I have zero respect for him as a person now. I didnÂ´t think guys like that existed (you know, perfect fassade with a real pig inside)

The more I hear about him, the more I want to vomit in his face.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 19, 2006)

man....this guy is WAY OUT OF LINE!!!!! There is no way I could work for this guy b/c I would have given him a black eye long ago!!! well I guess for you the good thing is, he's not your general dentist.............too bad for your friend though, I hope she gets paid really well!!!!


----------



## Andi (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* man....this guy is WAY OUT OF LINE!!!!! There is no way I could work for this guy b/c I would have given him a black eye long ago!!! well I guess for you the good thing is, he's not your general dentist.............too bad for your friend though, I hope she gets paid really well!!!! LOL. yeah heÂ´s not my general dentist, heÂ´d be too expensive for that. He makes a lot of money so my friend gets paid way more than if sheÂ´d work for some random general dentist with a contract with a health insurance company


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness! That guy is a nasty, pig!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 19, 2006)

not that it makes up for his behaviour but big $$ does help!!


----------



## Saja (Aug 19, 2006)

Black mail would be fun....bring a small tape recorder in with you next time...Im evil hahahha. Im sure you wouldnt do that...but threatening himi with it would sure shut him up.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you should definitely draw the line with this guy at least. Maybe confronting him and telling him his behavior is inappropriate would help...

But judging from your description, I doubt it...


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Black mail would be fun....bring a small tape recorder in with you next time...Im evil hahahha. Im sure you wouldnt do that...but threatening himi with it would sure shut him up. I like the way you think!


----------



## Annia (Aug 19, 2006)

What's the ratio of payment for working for him vs working for some one else? (Just curious)

And yeah this guy is a sicko! I agree with most girls here. This guy is outta line and he would have had a black eye long ago, lol


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sick to hear your story. I've never met any doctor/dentist like that.



Maybe you should think of switching your dentist after getting your implant done?


----------



## frazerti (Aug 19, 2006)

I know a sleezball dentist in New York city, he used to be my dentist when I was a little girl and I used to work for him, it is the way he treats women. when I was working for him, I was pregnant with my 2nd child and he would say things like you need to lose some weight and joke about it with his patients, there were even times he tried to make me cry but it didn't work, he would also talk about his patients and also he would make advances on them. when you hear him on the phone with his ex wife regarding their children he just treats her with so much disrespect, and then he would always ask me if my mom was still single, but he fired me b/c I have a nasty attitude and I wouldn't put up with his s*** and he had a real problem with cocaine.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 19, 2006)

Andi, kick his ass!














He's totally disrespectful and unprofessional. Who does he think he is? He's no more than a horny devil. I'd look for another dentist for sure. But as you said, he is the best one so no choice, huh? Just remember to beware of him anytime and don't wear any low cuts during the practice.


----------



## dmolinet (Aug 20, 2006)

Why are you still seeing this guy? No dentist is good enough to put up with this kind of behavior. You would be in no position to defend yourself if things got out of hand. You should really report this to the dental association--this guy could hurt someone.


----------



## Annia (Aug 20, 2006)

Andi, I read this post like 5-7am ish in the morning.. who knows, it was too early. I took a quick nap and had a short dream..

Well as I said, I fell asleep and guess what did I dream of. This nasty dentist dude... he was hitting on me in my dream and I was sooo grossed out and as I was leaving the business my boyfriend woke me up, lol. WHEW!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 20, 2006)

wow! he could lose his license for sexual harrassment!

has your frined ever thought to tell him to stop (boss and all) making these comments or calling her honey? i would've quit a long time ago! no way i'd put up with that! and i'd def. get a new dentist!

what a sleeze!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

I think that your friend needs to find a different job. Even though she makes more money there, I am sure she could find a job elsewhere that would compensate her fairly equally if she just looked hard enough. She shouldn't have to put up with his behavior. I would call the Better Business Bureau and/or the State Board of Dentistry. Not sure if you have those in Austria though. I am sure that he isn't the ONLY dentist in Austria that does good work like you say he does. All dentists go through the same training, and I am sure you could find a new one. Most places will give you a discount, especially if you don't have health/dental insurance. Maybe you should have a talk with his wife.


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* Andi, I read this post like 5-7am ish in the morning.. who knows, it was too early. I took a quick nap and had a short dream..
Well as I said, I fell asleep and guess what did I dream of. This nasty dentist dude... he was hitting on me in my dream and I was sooo grossed out and as I was leaving the business my boyfriend woke me up, lol. WHEW!

Aww, IÂ´m sorry you dreamed about this!!!! That is one horrible nightmare. Now I feel bad for telling this story LOL

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* wow! he could lose his license for sexual harrassment! 
has your frined ever thought to tell him to stop (boss and all) making these comments or calling her honey? i would've quit a long time ago! no way i'd put up with that! and i'd def. get a new dentist!

what a sleeze!

yup I agree he could loose his licence, but probably not in Austria. These laws havenÂ´t been existing long enough, and since all he does in his practice (the incident where he forced a kiss on Astrid was when he invited her to his house..not sure what possessed her to go there, but I guess she didnÂ´t really know who she was dealing with back then!) is call his assistants honey and sweetie and make dirty comments.Over here nothing would happen to him because of that. HeÂ´d have to touch the girlÂ´s boobs or private parts and thatÂ´d have to happen on more than one occasion for him to get in real trouble.

yup itÂ´s sad I know!

Originally Posted by *luxotika* I think that your friend needs to find a different job. Even though she makes more money there, I am sure she could find a job elsewhere that would compensate her fairly equally if she just looked hard enough. She shouldn't have to put up with his behavior. I would call the Better Business Bureau and/or the State Board of Dentistry. Not sure if you have those in Austria though. I am sure that he isn't the ONLY dentist in Austria that does good work like you say he does. All dentists go through the same training, and I am sure you could find a new one. Most places will give you a discount, especially if you don't have health/dental insurance. Maybe you should have a talk with his wife. Well over here itÂ´s different. The dentists that have practices here are not specialists at all, they went through REGULAR med school back then (cause dental med school didnÂ´t exist), and did a 2 year training in dental medicine after that. So by international standards, they are not even real dentists!!! (they changed this just 5 years ago I believe, finally, I know it might sound crazy to you guys!)
My dentist went to University for Dental Medicine in Germany and got his training and qualifications in Germany and from Boston University for implantology. This field is fairly new in Austria and most dentists try to "teach themselves" how to do implants, and since my case is not that easy IÂ´m afraid other dentists would mess it up. And dentists have messed up my teeth a couple of times in the past, so I donÂ´t trust any of them besides mine (sadly heÂ´s a real pig but at least he knows his stuff)

And I do have health and dental insurance, but since implants are a new thing in Autria they are not covered by insurance (whereas our insurances usually cover almost anything), so only the "private" doctors (meaning they donÂ´t work for health insurance companies) offer them. And there are not that many "private" (sorry donÂ´t know the word, thatÂ´s what we call them) dentists out there.

So yeah, it ainÂ´t easy finding a skilled dentist (for tougher cases like mine) out there


----------



## Shelley (Aug 21, 2006)

I know you mentioned it is difficult finding a skilled dentist, but what he is doing is cleary wrong, sexual harassment. Making comments about your friend, patients, touching inappropriately etc is absolutely not right. He should be reported to the board who oversees dentists, if you have one in your country.


----------

